# 5 minutes walk result pics..



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Went out for 5 minutes, got two myna birds, one i got with a chest shot so it flown away, and this one i got with a headshot from about 10 meters..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The setup is 1 inch tbg cut for 47" draw length and a .36 cal lead ball. on a modified marksman my nephew gave me .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Woodie said:


> Went out for 5 minutes, got two myna birds, one i got with a chest shot so it flown away, and this one i got with a headshot from about 10 meters..


Nice, a modified box store sling with a hemp/jute wrapped handle .... I love it, never thought of using jute cord as a handle material, makes the sling very native looking, I love it !

On top of that you guys really have some great hunting opportunities where you are, I don't have anything around me except ground squirrels, if you can find them.

BTW: were you planning on putting that lemon in the right hand corner on him before you ate him ;- )

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Went out for 5 minutes, got two myna birds, one i got with a chest shot so it flown away, and this one i got with a headshot from about 10 meters..
> ...


Haha i only used it because i was out of paracord  but it does have a great feel in the hand.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Went out for 5 minutes, got two myna birds, one i got with a chest shot so it flown away, and this one i got with a headshot from about 10 meters..
> ...


that lemon was a leftover from us playing with our new katana sword hahahaha  we played some fruit ninja !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting. Do you eat the Mynas?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting. Do you eat the Mynas?
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thanks, and no i don't eat them, they are from the starling family..


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dont mean you cant eat them.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Dont mean you cant eat them.


You cant eat them, they eat bugs and i know first hand that you get sick from eating them..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chickens eat bugs. Ducks and geese eat bugs. Starlings certainly are edible. They were commonly eaten in Great Britain and Europe. The old rhyme about black birds baked in a pie, was probably about starlings.

http://www.connecticutwilderness.com/pages/speciesfilter/index.php?filtertype=wildedibles&category=Birds

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Chickens eat bugs. Ducks and geese eat bugs. Starlings certainly are edible. They were commonly eaten in Great Britain and Europe. The old rhyme about black birds baked in a pie, was probably about starlings.
> 
> http://www.connecticutwilderness.com/pages/speciesfilter/index.php?filtertype=wildedibles&category=Birds
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Im talking out of personal experience, when i tried to eat 3 starlings that i shot i got a really bad food poisoning, after a day i had to go to the emergency room. I am not looking to live that experience again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't blame you!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I also dont blame you and was not trying to offend. Must have just gotten a bad one or didn't cook thoroughly? I do not know, but to each their own. I have had chipmunk on more than one occasion, thats always a head turner lol.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have gotten super bad food poisoning from clams once, and I still ain't staying, away! I'm just a glutton for punishment


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I wasent thinking anyone was balming me  i was just telling why i am not eating them  maybe i didnt cook them the right way as you said.


----------

